

Online Code School Bloc Raises $2M For Web Development “Apprenticeship” Program - stasy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/05/online-code-school-bloc-raises-2-million-for-its-web-development-apprenticeship-program/

======
jackgolding
For me this is WAY too expensive, it costs more than a post graduate
certificate from the University of Washington!

~~~
malandrew
They should offer and option where 2-4 apprentices are paired up with a mentor
and split the costs.

2-4 is an optimal size for tutoring/apprenticeship.

As an experienced developer would be more than happy to drop money for private
2-4 person courses on specialty subjects.

i.e. 2x to 4x per week for three months on subjects like:

machine learning distributed systems database design hardware product hacking
and design devops

etc.

On top of that, I think there are many companies that would be happy to spend
money to train their employees this way. It would be awesome if for example,
you knew your startup had a need for machine learning stuff in the next few
months. Just pay to train 2 of your employees with a mentor, where they go
meet with the mentor 2-4 times per week in the evenings after work.

